# Halloween Decor



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I found a site that has some Halloween decorations on sale. I would consider these items "cute" in nature but what the heck!

I started collecting hearse *stuff* after I got my '66 and so I had to add the 
Bones & Co. Halloween Limo to the collection.
Bones & Co. Halloween Limo

Here's the site

http://www.terrysvillage.com


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That's cool Haunti..nice price too


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, poseable mini skellies for $19.99, that is a good price also!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great site, Haunti thanks for posting. 

I had fun today going through the site and sales.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Love that little limo....great find!


----------

